# New need motor help



## Guest (Dec 25, 2003)

I have a 91 max and a 96 max. the 96 is wrecked and the motor in the 91 is bad. Will the motor and tranny in the 96 fit my 91. I would appreciate any help


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

last time i heard that i could not be done eazy it would take alot of money and alot of time? i think that is had something with the suspention but dont hold me on that. i asked about a swap from vg to a ve and i didnt get much back but it would not happen eazy check maxima.org


----------



## ARS (Dec 12, 2003)

Anything could be done with the right amount of money, but that would be silly. You're not looking at much of a power gain really. You could easily spend less rebuilding or replacing the VG30E you have.


----------

